# Help 4 a Soldier in Iraq



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey ya'll

Anybody want to help out a guy who is currently serving in Iraq? He has entered himself in an on-line contest at SWFA and is a finalist. If you would like to help him out go to the link below and vote for *Joseph Mahon*

http://www.riflescopes.com/contestentries.asp?contest=6

Thanks!!!!

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

sure man no problem


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

An old Vet to a Young one... its a done deal!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll Help. :beer:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Done deal. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I got'r done..... :beer:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I helped too. :beer:


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Me too :computer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

gladly :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I voted, then added the link to my website for my friends to vote for him too, hope that's alright?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Its a done deal


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

another one for him. :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

he is loosing by forty votes right now. I was able to be the 1000 vote


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

He has some catching up to do. I voted.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

done


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Done deal.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

did it


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One more for Joe.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

he deserves it the most


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

he got my vote.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

10 - 4


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

He got my vote.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I did!


----------



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2006)

Done and happy to do it.

Patriot


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

voted :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## Huntdux (Feb 9, 2006)

To another deployed military man, you got my vote. I am in my 2nd month of a 12 month tour to the Balkins. Have to miss 2 duck seasons back home in great NoDak. :sniper:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

done


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

vote casted...they wont let you vote more than once!


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

He's leading by only about 300 votes as of now let's keep him up there.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Lets get him some more votes hes ahead right now and let's keep it that way! :beer:


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Me 2, #2222.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

done


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Also done.


----------



## Pahuntdog (Jan 12, 2006)

got you covered


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

This contest is over with.

*Joseph Mahon won 1st place!!!!!*

Thank you all who voted for Joe!!

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

YAY!!!! Do you know the guy? I was thinking about voting for the guy in Afghanistan but voted for him instead.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope the NoDak crew helped pull him through !!! :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

gooseboy said:


> YAY!!!! Do you know the guy? I was thinking about voting for the guy in Afghanistan but voted for him instead.


Yes, I do. Heck of a guy. He has done alot of work over there getting donated goodies sent from stateside into the hands of troops on the front lines.

:beer:

huntin1


----------

